# Type Damon Albarn



## Searching for that feelin (Nov 22, 2012)

Which mbti type do you think Damon Albarn of blur and gorillaz is?


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

There is a forum for this in What's my personality type, just so you know.

As for Damon, he is one of my favorite musicians, and I made a Blur thread a while back. Damon, I believe, is an ENTJ 3w4. Love your icon too, btw.


----------



## Searching for that feelin (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you.. I think you are right although the last two letters I am unsure of as his earlier work is more T and his later more F and ive no idea about p/ j... And yes I thought there was a forum for typing people, I just didn't know where to find it.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Searching for that feelin said:


> Thank you.. I think you are right although the last two letters I am unsure of as his earlier work is more T and his later more F and ive no idea about p/ j... And yes I thought there was a forum for typing people, I just didn't know where to find it.


That's normal. ENTJs have inferior Fi, which is usually developed later in life -- when he released 13, Blur's most personal album, he would have been in his early 30s and had just gone through a rough split with Justine. It makes sense that their later work would be more feeling oriented. P and J have little to do with an individual's personality, it merely indicates their orientation towards the outer world, and I think Damon seems very J in that he's big on Te usage.
Does that make sense?


----------



## Searching for that feelin (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes I think so.... And would you think his earlier lyrics which often read into situations found on modern life is rubbish, parklife and the great escape show Ni use?


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Searching for that feelin said:


> Yes I think so.... And would you think his earlier lyrics which often read into situations found on modern life is rubbish, parklife and the great escape show Ni use?


Perhaps. I was initially hesitant to call him a TJ because I thought perhaps it was Fe that made him want to look into other peoples' lives so much, but I realized that when they use characters in their songs (which they often do), it's often in the shoes of the character, or seeing things that an outsider wouldn't. Which is kind of a Ni/Fi thing.

If not an ENTJ, though, I would definitely place Damon as INTJ.


----------



## Searching for that feelin (Nov 22, 2012)

Amenamy said:


> Perhaps. I was initially hesitant to call him a TJ because I thought perhaps it was Fe that made him want to look into other peoples' lives so much, but I realized that when they use characters in their songs (which they often do), it's often in the shoes of the character, or seeing things that an outsider wouldn't. Which is kind of a Ni/Fi thing.
> 
> If not an ENTJ, though, I would definitely place Damon as INTJ.


I guess as an INTJ you would be able to recognize a fellow NTJ by their words... I can normally recognize INFP lyrics whe I hear them.


----------



## velveteen (Feb 28, 2015)

Infj!


----------

